# Hopedale La/ Before and after Trop. storm Debbie



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Last two trips :
Saturday before Tropical storm Debbie in 25mph winds Alan,Art, and farther Sam Ragsdale from Atlanta Georgia had great time catching up a limit of reds along with a few trout drums and flounder. Last time Alan came down the wind was blowing so he is used to it. But we put together a good box of fish on a tough day right ahead of Tropical storm Debbie.
Yesterday Thursday, First time out since Debbie Took my son Jacob and nephew Jordan and Brett fishing the wind was down I wanted to get out to the bay and look for some trout. The first stop all 4 rods bowed ove,r put 20 specks in quick. Next stop Drags screaming REDFISH on. Picked up a few trout and flounder and some nice reds ,box looking good. Made a few moves caught some more trout and called it day early before it got too hot 
THE WINDS HAVE CALMED AND THE TROUT ARE OUT THERE. I HAVE SEVERAL OPEN DATES IN JULY AND AUGUST. ITS HOT BUT SO IS THE FISHING. 
CAPT. GENE DUGAS 
RATHER BE FISHING ADV.
www.ratherbe-fishing.com 985-640-0569


----------

